
Patternicity: Finding Meaningful Patterns in Meaningless Noise - makimaki
http://www.sciam.com/article.cfm?id=patternicity-finding-meaningful-patterns
======
skmurphy
This can also be called apophenia see <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apophenia>

